# Cone opening size - Pencil size or 3/8"



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

3/8 is what you want. Too small an opening and you'll never trap the queen.


----------



## jamman (May 19, 2015)

I'm a little confused. I thought the cone was supposed to be too small for the queen. Add the cone after you think the queen has come into your trap. Do I have this wrong?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You don't swap cone sizes you use only one size 3/8. The idea is to allow large enough opening to allow the queen to pass through it. Use the search engine and search for Hogan traps there is all the info you'll ever need.


----------



## jamman (May 19, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question. Perhaps I didn't state it clearly. I'm not swapping cones. I am waiting on real metal hardware cloth.

As I understand the Hogan method, if it is an elimination trapping and he is going for the queen, he sets the trap on withOUT the screen cone for the first 24-36 hrs. Then, look for the queen(she will likely be in there laying) and then activate the trap by diverting through the cone or putting it on, however it is setup in your trap. This will allow all other bees to exit but exclude her from running back in. Believe you me, I have been reading all "Hogan" threads I can find and making documents of it. Interestingly enough, the search feature hasn't been as helpful as actually backing up to the last page of all the posts in Swarm forum and slowly, laboriously search through them all.

But when I watched a video of Iddee, he stated using a pencil to make the opening size to wrap the screen. I don't know if he expected it to open slightly and thus leave you with 3/8" or he meant it to be that small. I know the "bee space" is 3/8", but wasn't sure if that is what we are striving for with the trap or not with the opening.


06-07-2012, 05:56 PM #11 Cleo C. Hogan Jr Cleo C. Hogan Jr is offline
Join Date
Feb 2010
Location
Park City Ky
Posts
2,058
Default Re: Cleo Hogan trapout from a tree
The only thing I would have done differently, is not install the funnel for a couple days after the introduction of the unsealed brood. I don't think I have ever had a queen come into the box after the funnel has been activated.

I leave the end of the tunnel open until I either get the queen, or get enough bees to take and make a new colony. Then trap again to get her.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Understood. Sounds like you have it figured out.


----------



## Poderac (Jan 19, 2010)

The iddee method and the hogan method are 2 different animals with 2 different goals. The hogan method is for trying to get the queen's genetics from the trap. IE: the queen. The colony may be left to provide more queens later.


The iddee method is for getting support bees to raise a queen from your favorite hive, thus increasing your favorite genetics, while abolishing the hive from it's location. IE: removing the colony.

With the iddee method, the opening in the cone is not precise. It can be from 3/8 to 1/2 in, or even a bit larger.

Iddee's method
http://www.worldwidebeekeeping.com/forum/index.php/topic,29.0.html

Hogan's method
http://honey-sun.com/tech-tools/hogans-bee-trap/


----------



## DocBB (Aug 26, 2010)

jamman said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question. Perhaps I didn't state it clearly. I'm not swapping cones. I am waiting on real metal hardware cloth.
> 
> As I understand the Hogan method, if it is an elimination trapping and he is going for the queen, he sets the trap on withOUT the screen cone for the first 24-36 hrs. Then, look for the queen(she will likely be in there laying) and then activate the trap by diverting through the cone or putting it on, however it is setup in your trap. This will allow all other bees to exit but exclude her from running back in. Believe you me, I have been reading all "Hogan" threads I can find and making documents of it. Interestingly enough, the search feature hasn't been as helpful as actually backing up to the last page of all the posts in Swarm forum and slowly, laboriously search through them all.
> 
> But when I watched a video of Iddee, he stated using a pencil to make the opening size to wrap the screen. I don't know if he expected it to open slightly and thus leave you with 3/8" or he meant it to be that small. I know the "bee space" is 3/8", but wasn't sure if that is what we are striving for with the trap or not with the opening.


the "Cone" method was firstly described inbulletin 138 of Agricultural Experiment Station, University of Missouri--Columbia 1915
but one found a better description in 1918 Farmers' Bulletin, Num. 961 :*TRANSFERRING BEES TO MODERN HIVES par E. L. SECHRIST* Apicultural Assistant

The way the cone works is not a mechanical one way out but a scent lure, the hive scent is stronger at the base of the cone than at the tip. The cone has to be sufficiently long to work. (~20cm) (or ~8' in farenheitish).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always try to make it about 3/8". I also try to fray it a bit at the tip. The wires keep the returning bees from getting in, while letting the drones out. Sort of like a porter bee escape in three dimensions. What you DON'T want is some drone getting stuck in it or all the workers finding their way back in.


----------

